# Using the Kuro Coiler



## kimbo

Hi.

I just had a very disappointing experience with this little device. Every video i check they just insert the wire and turn, but mine keep bunching up. So in desperation i moved the little catch screw on the top part of the coiler to the closer hole and wow what a difference
​This is the screw you have to move if you are using 26 - 28guage wire nearest hole, and thinker wire on the far hole

This is two coils i just made to see if it can.
​Normal micro coil and parallel coil

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Arthster

Fantastic stuff @kimbo. I didn't think it would coil para coils to. Now i am even more excited for my coiling tool


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> Fantastic stuff @kimbo. I didn't think it would coil para coils to. Now i am even more excited for my coiling tool



This is not the coiler you are looking for...this is the Kuro Coiler 

The Coil Master (what we've got coming) is even better IMO

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> This is not the coiler you are looking for...this is the Kuro Coiler
> 
> The Coil Master (what we've got coming) is even better IMO



Thought it looked a little different

Still uber stoked over the coiler and the ceramic tweezers

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> Thought it looked a little different
> 
> Still uber stoked over the coiler and the ceramic tweezers



Absolutely, and in the Coil Master video they actually do a twisted coil as well 
I'm so over "manual labour" coils...need a little slave to help me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Wow! That para coil is so damn neat 
Well done @kimbo. See you doing McGyver tricks there hey

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo

I promised @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thanks @kimbo will give it a try!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @kimbo 
I havent watched the vid yet
But is there a difference between the Kuro coiler and the one I git from you? I think it was the Master coiler? Does this vid apply to both?


----------



## kimbo

Silver said:


> Thanks @kimbo
> I havent watched the vid yet
> But is there a difference between the Kuro coiler and the one I git from you? I think it was the Master coiler? Does this vid apply to both?


They work the same @Silver. The only difference is the Master coiler you can change the shaft to change the ID of the coil you dont have to have a complete coiler for each ID

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

